# Need a webcam for an iBook G4



## Fireymonkeyboy (May 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking to pick up a webcam for my iBook G4 (running OS 10.3.9). Any recommendations for something relatively cheap and reliable?

Thanks,

FMB


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Do yourself a favour; don't be cheap and buy an Apple iSight. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## cap10subtext (Oct 13, 2005)

You'd be amazed which PC USB cameras you can get up and running on your Mac using the macam drivers. 

macam : USB webcam support for Mac OS X

The only trouble is that you can't use a USB cam with iChat or iMovie. 

The iSight is worth the extra money if you plan on using these features.

If you honestly just want a small light USB webcam (don't really care about the crappy image quality) I always recommend the Macally Icecam because it's cheap, made for mac, and made for laptops. It's under $40 but remember you get what you pay for image wise. You can also make the Icecam compatible with iChat but you have to pay extra for the software.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Ecamm Network: iUSBCam - Make Your Webcam Work with iChat
includes drivers and supports usb cams in iChat.

Ecamm Network: iGlasses for iChat - Adjust your iSight brightness, picture quality, brighten, focus, flip and rotate
allows control of camera settings like brightness, zoom, effects


Not trying to turn you off of a real iSight but there are options. My son used a $29 Sony iToy with his iBook for a couple of years before moving to a MacBook.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Fireymonkeyboy said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking to pick up a webcam for my iBook G4 (running OS 10.3.9). Any recommendations for something relatively cheap and reliable?
> 
> ...


If you are in the GTA I have an iSight I used on an iMac G5 and iBook G4 but don't need anymore... PM me if you are interested!!


----------



## rampancy_fatalin. (Dec 17, 2004)

A little known secret is that after 10.4.9 Apple added compatiblity with USB video class-compliant devices, meaning that you should be able to plug in any USB webcam and have it work natively in iChat out of the box. Not all USB webcams are USB video class-compliant though, but since this is a requirement for advertising as being Windows Vista compatible, you should be able to tell if any given camera will work by seeing if it has the fancy "compatible with Vista" branding. 

Nevertheless, I've seen forum threads were people simply plugged in Xbox 360 USB video cameras purchased cheap on eBay and had them work effortlessly in iChat.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Mississauga said:


> Do yourself a favour; don't be cheap and buy an Apple iSight. You'll be glad you did.





Mississauga said:


> Do yourself a favour; don't be cheap. Buy an Apple iSight. You'll be glad you did.


I added some punctuation to the second quotation above.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Thanks, HowEver. It sounded good in my head... at the time... and looked OK to me... but you're right!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Mississauga said:


> Thanks, HowEver. It sounded good in my head... at the time... and looked OK to me... but you're right!


I just love iSights. Still have one LNIB, the one with the magnetic mount.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

USB cams, ime, are to iSights as B&W nickelodeon movies are to Blu-Ray on an HDTV.

Worth the money.


----------



## tardis67 (Aug 24, 2006)

XBox usb camera works like a charm on the iBook G4. My daughter uses it and it's perfect! No sound, but use the microphone built into the laptop.


AND....it's got a nice long usb cord. Cheap, awesome quality and easy to find.


----------

